# Comment installer Tiger ?



## Djipsy5 (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un PowerBook G4 et le lecteur DVD est mort ! Alors pour le réinstaller, j'ai retiré le disque dur et je l'ai placé dans un boitier externe USB ! Je l'ai connecté a mon MacBook Pro en OS X Lion, je l'ai formaté, et j'ai une image de OS X Tiger dans mon MacBook Pro ! 
Je veux donc savoir comment installer Tiger sur le disque dur externe en USB tout en sachant que lion refuse de démarrer l'installation de Tiger vu que c'est une Application PowerPC ! Merci


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2012)

J'essaierais plutôt de faire un clone du disque d'installation sur le disque interne, e pas une image disque, sans garantie que ça marche.
Sinon il y a Bricomac pour des superdrive d'occasion pas trop chers, mais si le problème vient du contrôleur de disque le remplacement n'y changera rien.


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juillet 2012)

>>>>>>>> http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html <<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## tsss (9 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Tu as plusieurs options à ta disposition :

1 - créer une image du dvd de Tiger (attention au option de formatage - table de partition ppc) sur un disque externe (FireWire), booter sur ce disque FW depuis ton PB G4

2 - le mode target, si tu as du Firewire sur ton PB G4 et sur ton MBP, alors tu peux brancher les 2 via un câble Firewire et utiliser ton MBP comme un simple superdrive : le DVD de Tiger dans le MBP, le MBP démarré en mode Target, et démarrage du PB G4 avec la touche alt en attendant que soit détecté le superdrive de ton MBP .....

3 - Je ne crois pas que tu puisses te servir de ta solution  mais je me trompe peut être 

la meilleure solution est la 1, plus rapide et plus sûr !


----------



## Djipsy5 (9 Juillet 2012)

Merci les  gars por la réponse rapide ! 
J'ai finalement réussi, voici comment:
J'ai formater et partitionner en deux
Sur la première partition j'ai restauré avec OSX  Tiger DVD.dmg
et j'ai replace le disque dur dans le powerbook.
Au demarrage je voyais OSX Tiger DVD, j'ai cliqué dessus et je l'ai installé sur la seconde partition, puis j'ai supprimer la partition avec OS X Tiger DVD.dmg apres avoir tout installer

VOILAAAA


----------

